# I have a question about arrow speed



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

What bow would generate a faster arrow speed with the same archer using the same arrow? This is also taking into consideration that the Kodiak Magnum is in excellent condition.

A new 45lb draw Bear Montana Longbow with a Fast Flight String.

Or a 70's model 52in 45lb draw Bear Kodiak Magnum Recurve.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think that there is any question about the recurve against a straight longobw. Even a longbow like my Nova, which is a pretty radical bow from my standard, will at best only match an equally weighted recurve.

But it aint about speed. It aint about speed. It aint about sppeeed. It's about feel, shootability, looks, all that... but all that funnels into only ONE THING THAT MATTERS.... ACCURACY.

If your bow isn't accurate with YOU shooting it, it's worthless IN MY OPINION other than as wall hanger. 

I love longbows. Light, easy to shoot, and QUIET. I've seen some really quiet recurves when you do all the right stuff, which slows them down some, and brings them into the realm of the high performance longbow... of which I'd not really be looking to the Montana to describe that label.

The Bear Kodiak, of which I've had several, have all been great recurves and personally I'd take the bow hunting that I loved the most..

Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

rattus58 said:


> I don't think that there is any question about the recurve against a straight longobw. Even a longbow like my Nova, which is a pretty radical bow from my standard, will at best only match an equally weighted recurve.


Thanks for this part.


----------



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

Recurves of the 1970's typically produced arrow speeds around 175 to 190 fps (shooting an arrow weighing 9 grains per pound of draw weight). Reflex-deflex longbows such the Bear Montana usually kick an arrow out at about 175 to 185 fps. However, the Kodiak Magnum is short recurve, only 52 inches, and will not produce the speed of a longer recurve. Only a chronograph can give you the answer to your question, but I would call it a draw. However, as Rattus58 has pointed out, accuracy is more important than arrow speed.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

CCArrows said:


> accuracy is more important than arrow speed.


I should have added 'accuracy being equal'. The reason I am asking is because I am happy with the arrow speed out of my Kodiak Magnum and I am thinking about getting a Montana Long Bow. I wanted to know if I would be disappointed with the arrow speed out of a Montana Long Bow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Modern recurves are faster than longbows by a matter of mass vs. stress. They store more energy for with less working mass. But that's also why they blow more violently!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

AKM said:


> I should have added 'accuracy being equal'. The reason I am asking is because I am happy with the arrow speed out of my Kodiak Magnum and I am thinking about getting a Montana Long Bow. I wanted to know if I would be disappointed with the arrow speed out of a Montana Long Bow.


It doesn't hurt to have more than one bow you know.... :grin: :grin:

Much Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Since your recurve is a 70's model it requires a dacron string whereas the longbow can take a fastflight type string. Because of this, I'd say it will probably be a draw.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Floxter said:


> Since your recurve is a 70's model it requires a dacron string whereas the longbow can take a fastflight type string. Because of this, I'd say it will probably be a draw.


This is what I am hoping for!


----------

